# Bilge pumps on skiffs



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I am not following what you're asking. Are you concerned about the water washing back into the bilge pump? I plan on putting my bilge pump thru hull fitting below water line and put a check valve to keep water from going back into the boat.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My bilge pumps thru hull are in my transom. I have one on each side. 



The thru hull on the bottom is a baitwell drain.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I'd go as high as possible with the thru hull. Do you have room for a vented loop? A check valve is a possibility if there's no other option, but they're generally not recommended. I'd never put a thru hull below the waterline and depend on a check valve to keep water out. As a last resort, could you pump to your motor well and let the water drain from there?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

im not allowed to post pictures yet i guess but mine is pretty high. About an inch from where the deck and hull meet.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Figured it out. Its the round silver hole. By the pirate.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I'm worried about water coming through the thru hull and back feeding through the pump. I fished for a couple years on a boat where the deck was always wet and I'm trying to avoid that. Not much just a constant shear. Where i would put the thru hull would be at least 6" above the water line at rest. If i put the thru hull just below the casting deck i suppose i can attach the loop to the bottom of the casting deck and out the transom. I do have a bilge plug that i can pull and run to drain water faster if needed. I guess I'm just over thinking it


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

GatorFan321 said:


> Figured it out. Its the round silver hole. By the pirate.


Is this a shadowcast 17 no tunnel?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Icroc said:


> Is this a shadowcast 17 no tunnel?


Yes


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

ceejkay said:


> I'm worried about water coming through the thru hull and back feeding through the pump. I fished for a couple years on a boat where the deck was always wet and I'm trying to avoid that. Not much just a constant shear. Where i would put the thru hull would be at least 6" above the water line at rest. If i put the thru hull just below the casting deck i suppose i can attach the loop to the bottom of the casting deck and out the transom. I do have a bilge plug that i can pull and run to drain water faster if needed. I guess I'm just over thinking it


That's what check valves are for..... They also make a plastic cover with a ball to stop water from going back in to.

check valve










ball check valve


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

thanks cody i might just use the check valve and not worry


----------

